# SORTED: Clear lens cycling glasses



## Truth (18 Feb 2015)

Evening all,
Some you know what has stolen (They would say found!) my cycling glasses when I left them in the shower room at work today. Makes me so angry ! 
I don't suppose anyone has any lying around , smaller the better for my peanut head , they would like to sell me?
Cheers


----------



## lee1980sim (18 Feb 2015)

Got mine from ebay cost about £3 per pair, polarised and clear, someone also "found" my tifosi glasses, wasn't a happy bunny that week at £90 a pair


----------



## Truth (18 Feb 2015)

Which ones did you go for Lee as there are SO many on ebay ?
Sorry to hear about yours being lifted . Mine were only cheap ones
Cheers


----------



## tribanjules (18 Feb 2015)

I use uvex safety glasses thanks to my day job. The yellow ti t is good in low light


----------



## Truth (18 Feb 2015)

I will have a look
Thanks


----------



## Mark Grant (18 Feb 2015)

Screwfix sell Bolle clear safety glasses.


----------



## lee1980sim (19 Feb 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131363167765?nav=SEARCH

These are mine


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2015)

Bolle. No point whatsoever spending any more cash.


----------



## Truth (19 Feb 2015)

Thanks everyone
Very helpful again, as is usual on here


----------



## Gez73 (19 Feb 2015)

+1 for the Bolle safety glasses here. Bought a yellow tinted pair off eBay ages ago very useful and hardwearing. Mine came with a headstrap too. Gez


----------



## PaulSecteur (19 Feb 2015)

...or if you cant wait for the postie and have a decathlon nearby...

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-788208-cycling-sunglasses


----------



## Truth (19 Feb 2015)

Not a decathlon that close so may just go for these Bolle ones . They ok ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bolle-Pri...ultDomain_3&hash=item3aa2b967bb#ht_482wt_1190


----------



## Rustybucket (19 Feb 2015)

Blow the budget 

Im thinking about getting some of these....

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/oakley-radarlock-path-photocromic-vented-sunglasses/


----------



## User6179 (19 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Blow the budget
> 
> Im thinking about getting some of these....
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/oakley-radarlock-path-photocromic-vented-sunglasses/



Just buy the Lidl glasses and drill holes in the lenses


----------



## Truth (19 Feb 2015)

I have actually got two pairs of genuine Oakleys ! Seriously ! A pair of Minute and some Half Jacket 2's as well !
I just wear crappy ones as a rule to cycle and wear the Oakleys in the car and when I am sat around a pool or in a beer garden !  
I did consider getting some clear lenses for the Minute's to be honest
The good news is someone has just handed in my glasses so there are some honest people still left in the world !
Thanks all


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Feb 2015)

De Witt here, Machine Marts finest. They do clear and slight tint so I even had a summer option. Somewhere less than a fiver.


----------



## tribanjules (20 Feb 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> ...or if you cant wait for the postie and have a decathlon nearby...
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-788208-cycling-sunglasses




Got these and they work fine when i can get them back off my daughter


----------

